
Open-Sourcing Habana Back End for Glow - bertr4nd
https://code.fb.com/open-source/glow-habana/
======
sanxiyn
In case you are confused: Habana is an AI processor startup:
[https://habana.ai/](https://habana.ai/)

------
ai_vegemite
Glow, the machine learning compiler that is developed as part of PyTorch, is
described here:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1805.00907](https://arxiv.org/abs/1805.00907)

